# [Verkaufe] Metro 2033 Steam-Version als Gift für 9 Euro



## b3nder79 (11. März 2011)

*[Verkaufe] Metro 2033 Steam-Version als Gift für 9 Euro*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe einen Key von Metro 2033, welchen ich über Steam verschenken könnte.
 Für 9 Euro seid ihr dabei. Bezhalung gerne über Paypal.

Gruß


----------

